

Why I Tell Fortune 500 Companies to Stay Away from QR Codes - techaddict009
https://www.garyvaynerchuk.com/qr-codes-are-dead-2015-1138076474.html

======
lsiunsuex
I don't see a compelling reason in this article saying QR Codes are bad or
worthless. Maybe the ways people / companies have been using them are just
poor.

We (my company) uses QR Codes all the time. They're on our business cards,
theres one on our trade show banner. If a flyer we print pertains to a
specific article or event on our website, the flyer gets a QR Code.

Anything that requires one of our users to goto an address on our site more
complex then the base url basically gets one, and my target audience is post-
grad students. No one has ever questioned what a qr code is or how to use it.
If they ask how do they get to the site or article, they immediately correct
themselves and say "oh, theres a qr code"

It's worked very well for us.

------
ccvannorman
What value _can_ QR codes deliver? There have been very few life situations
where they seemed critical to me (as a consumer).

